# Potsie & Civil have Kidded!!! Pictures added!!! Check end...



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is Miss Potsie from today. She's on day 142 and due next Thursday. Do you think she'll make it till next Thursday? I don't. Ha!



















Both she and Civil had triplets 2 girls and a boy last time. What do you think they'll have? I love the guessing game!

Here's Civil, she's on 140 today due next Saturday.



















I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both huge!!!!! I can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and I would say that Pots will kid.... on Friday or Saturday. And atleast trips for both!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

they are both huge!! I think Potsie will have trips, and Civil will probably have twins.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Potsie's pushing!!! I'm not sure if she's in real labor or if its from all the pressure down there. I'm watching and waiting....


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOO Go Potsie!!! I may be right about Friday


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She loves to keep me guessing!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That little stinker :roll:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's definitely pushing, really good bearing down pushes.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies tonight?!?!? You must post photos immediatly! I miss the "portal" so much! I hopw Stacey can figure out how to put it on this site.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I wish I knew how to hook the barn camera up to the pc. LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish you did too! That would be so cool! I haven't a clue either lol, I don't even know if mine can be hooked to the computer....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hubby says mine can be but when I tell him to hook it up he doesn't. LOL So I wonder if it really can be. Hehe


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't that how it goes! :lol:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes. 

She's moving about her stall some, she looks like a huge beach ball moving on its own around the stall. Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, I can picture that! Considering we all thought that she was going to kid on her first date she must be even bigger now. :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she sure is. She was bigger than Contredanse back then and has only gotten bigger.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Any progress?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

No all of the sudden she's stopped. She's been snoozing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

snoozing? how can you snooze while we sit here and wait for you to kid! hmph how unthoughtful of you!!! 

lol :roll:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Haha I know!!! Come on Pots, can't you feel my eyes burning you through the camera? Haha 

Well she's up again, but looks to be in no rush. It sure does seem that the udder is bigger on the TV than it was before. So maybe she's gearing up, just not there yet. You know how they get when the udder gets so huge and uncomfortable. Well who knows. Hope its this weekend.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Potsie! Be a good (FAT) little girl and have those babies SOON!!! We can hardly stand the wait!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Potsie will have quads.  I just know it, or she'll have one HUGE single in spite of us all


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am never good at guessing how many. But I can tell you one thing for sure.......... She is pregnant!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah and she's holding out! No babies yet.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh My.. They are huge and look like they are going to pop...

GOOD LUCK and I cant wait to see what you get. 

Does, Does and more Does... :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Here's Potsie's udder today...









HUGE isn't even a word in her vocabulary anymore! She has such a round belly and huge udder that she just can't swell anywhere else!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Wow, nice udder


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

I can hardly stand myself to see these babies!!!!!! *THINK PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

C'mon Potsie!!! You have torchered us all enough!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

I can't wait!!!!! She's in no hurry though. Poor pudgy thing.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

:hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

I know, what is it with these girls and making us wait??? Don't they know we want to see those babies???


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

I know what they think "They make us be penned with these stinky, rude, loud, funny looking bucks once a year. So I'm gonna MAKE 'EM WAIT!!!" :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Yes that's so true! What will I do with myself??? :shrug: The wait is KILLING ME!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Why can't they ever cooperate! :angry:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Why can't they ever cooperate! :angry:


Because they're goats


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Poor Potsie looks like she's about to pop!!! I am hoping for pink for you & more than one doeling for you also!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Well she can't glide on pass this due date this time. She's due 2-21 and wasn't bred again. Not to mention her udder is HUGE compared to her last due date. Hope she kids safely when I'm here too. I don't plan to go anywhere just in case.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Potsie's acting different today. I don't know if its due to the dog attack or if she's really in labor. She talked and talked and talked to me this morning and has amber goo. I think today could be the day. She was safe in her stall so the dog never got near her, but still. It shook them all up.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Dog attack??

Go Potsie Go!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Sometimes stressful events can throw them into labor, hopefully her kids didn't get out of whack.

Good luck! Thinking pink!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Yay! I hope everything goes uneventfully! And *DOES*!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Quads! 3 does and 1 buck. 1 doe aspirated some fluid so we took her and Dreamer to vet. The dog broke Dreamer's spine so we chose to put her down. Doeling is weak but was tube fed some. Not sure if she'll make it yet. No pics yet.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

WOW! Quads! And three does at that! :greengrin: I am so sorry about Dreamer.  She's in a better place now. :hug: :angel: I hope the one doeling makes it too. ray:


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Congrats Ashley. Wish my quads were those sexes. I had 3 bucklings and 1 doeling. One buckling died last night. He too was weak, but the other three are very healthy I think. All four born had blue eyes, haven't checked for polled yet! So sorry about Dreamer!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

I missed this!!!! I wasn't logged in so it didn't show me new posts. Anyways I hope the little doe makes it! And I am so sorry about Dreamer. Pics soon!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

Om My! So cute_ any for sale?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie 142 & Civil 140 I can't wait!!!!!*

I'll keep one of the doelings but I have no idea which one. The one with white is tiny, but thriving very well. She was second born and came out ready and able. The other two, the buck and other doe are the same size. I will keep the buck if he doesn't sell.

Piccies....
This was the second born (doe)...

















This is the buckling (third born)...

















And the last doeling (last born too)...

















The first born was the one we lost. She'd come out head first and started breathing so I cleared her face. She had a lot of pressure on her neck and chest and did aspriate a little fluid so she came out with labored breathing. She never got better. I didn't get a picture of her. She was the flashiest, with lots of white too. The buck and the first little doe are chococlate on their points, the last doeling will be black pointed. All 4 were/are chamoise.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Kid Pics Added! See last reply*

So cute!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Kid Pics Added! See last reply*

Sorry about the first doeling, but atleast everyone else is doing okay.

They are all so cute!! I love the last doeling! She is really nice...they all are! Do her eyes really look like that?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Kid Pics Added! See last reply*

They are all gorgeous!!!! Postie and rue did very well! :clap:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Kid Pics Added! See last reply*

Did you do something to the last doelings eyes? They look fake almost O_O


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Kid Pics Added! See last reply*

Hahahahah sorry, they were REALLY white so I tried to fill them but my mind and my body are not functioning all that good today. LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Kid Pics Added! See last reply*

They are adorable - Congrats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Kid Pics Added! See last reply*

so sorry you lost the little girl 

Congratulations on the healthy 3!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Kid Pics Added! See last reply*

Wow! Way to go Potsie! Quads too. Sorry you lost Dreamer and the newborn doe in the same day, better for little Dreamer as she's not in pain.

Today is my moms 52nd birthday! She'll be happy to hear that someones babies were born today!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Kid Pics Added! See last reply*

Thanks everyone! I'm feeling much better today and the babies are wonderful. Looks like Civils gearing up to kid next. She has talked all morning, desparate to get out of her stall, udder is a lot bigger and she's been pawing and restless. I felt for ligaments and they're really low. So I don't know when she'll go yet. Waiting and watching. She was mad that I made her stay up in her stall today but its due to rain and I can keep a better eye on her in her stall. Always something to do... Doing up the goat laundry today to get the kidding bucket ready for more babies. Pots about used all my towels with her litter.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Ok, Civil's udder has doubled since yesterday, ligaments are pretty much gone, talking NONSTOP and DESPARATE to get out of her stall. She's about plowed me down twice going in there. Haha Each time I have to go and get her and put her back. Its raining so she needs to stay stalled. Restless, up and down all day so far. Here's her udder from just a few minutes ago...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Way to go Potsie you did great.Sorry you lost the doe.Civil give Ashley quads.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Haha thanks! I figure she'll have triplets but she's twice the size of Potsie in length and she's a little taller so anythings possible. She's so restless, she hasn't stopped talking either. Better go double check that my towels are dry.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

There could very easily be 4 in thereLOL :girl: .Praying you get some more of that pink to


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Go Civil GO GO GO!!! PINK, thinking PINK!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

That would be so exciting! Quads 2 days in a row. Well if she decides to kid then cool!

She had her head stuck in the cattle panel (or so I thought) and when I went down there and opened her stall door she just stood there, finally she tried to back out and was out and tried to slip past me again. Haha There's a hall type area though so she can't go far. Put back up and she did it again. Well at least I know she's not "stuck" just trying to trick me! Ha!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Nice udder on Civil!!! I hope all goes well & she kids soon for you with LOTS OF PINK & ALL HEALTHY!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Thanks! She's sure dragging it out now. Ha, watch it'll be another day or two.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

How is Potsie and her kids? C;mon Civil :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Potsie is the greatest mother, very sweet and loves those babies. Very proud. 

Civil now has no ligaments and has some discharge. She has not had discharge at all during her pregnancy. Very uncomfortable. I think tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Heres a pictures showing the size difference in the two doelings. The buck is the same size as the bigger doeling.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

THe little one looks so soft she reminds me of a stuffed animal! :lol:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Dang, I really like that big chamoise doeling!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

I haven't gotten any closer to deciding which one I'd prefer to keep either. I want to wait till they're a little bigger. I can tell already that the buck looks good. He was happy to stretch out for me and show off his natural beauty and confirmation. I'm eager to watch him grow. I might be hard pressed to sell him, he might wind up a keeper.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

I meant to also add that Civil is having some contractions. Not too close together or strong just yet.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Babies soon!!!! :clap: :leap: :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Sooner than the morning too I think, she's now having stronger contractions, leg thrown out etc.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

She sounds really close! You must be so excited!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

any progress?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Well the storms progressed. LOL Its POURING, thunder, lightening nasty. She's still having some contractions, not pushing yet.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

It isn't raining here..... yet. Your in for a long night :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Still having contractions. Yay, hubby just got home with pizza, better woof it down.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

LOL, yeah you better. You have to build up your energy to cuddle some new little babies!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

I went down there and sat for a while and she is still having contractions. They're closer together than I thought watching on the camera. So I watched her down there and left the light on while we came back up. Poor thing looks so tired. Blessing looks depressed, she misses Dreamer.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Poor Blessing, and Civil. Hopefully she kids soon.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

I'm so sorry to hear about the first doeling  The rest of teh babies are cute though!!!

Give Blessing a big hug for me, I know how hard it is on them to lose a baby :hug:

Hopefully Civil doesn't make you wait to long, she has a pretty udder!! Look at those teats!! 

Thinkingpink!!


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Sorry about Blessing. I know what you are talking about. That bad birthing experience we had with the small doe left that little doe screaming all day yesterday and today. We are going to stop breeding now and will be selling off some of our does and kids but we're going to keep her here to make sure she does not ever get bred again. She's luck to be alive. Mrs. B is still screaming in the barn so you and I will both be up tonight I guess.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Is Mrs. B the one acting like she'll kid tonight? Good luck! Hope you get a smooth kidding soon.

Civil's contractions are getting better but we're still waiting. Hope she kids soon or I'll be up all night.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Congrads on the babies they're gorgeous. Sorry about your loss. That udder makes me jealous, it's big and full and grrr....lol. I'm staring down 2 of my girls - almost pleading for them to get ready. LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

LOL These girls geared up really good for babies. Hope the rest do too!

Civil has been steadily contracting, slowly getting closer together. Just waiting. At this rate it might be forever!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Sounds like your going to have a long night.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Good luck!!! I hope that "Civil" speeds up a little for you, so that you can get some sleep tonight. :ZZZ:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Come on Civil! Give your mama some more girls!!! Ashley, I was the same way with Bootsie last week! She was contracting and pushing a little off and on for 4 hours! Got down to business just before midnight Tuesday and had the second and third AFTER midnight! Hope you got some caffeine in you!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie Kidded!!!! Civil's Turn!!! See udder last post*

Well Civil kidded, at 12:30 this morning. She had one huge gold buck kid. Needless to say I was disappointed because I just knew she'd have two or more and I just knew she was probably homozygous for blue-eyes. Well he's brown-eyed so that blew both theories out of the water. Not to mention we'd have to DNA test to prove sire so he'll be either unregistered or a wether as I don't want to go through all of that for one buckling. I pulled as he was so huge but both are doing very well. She's passed the placenta and he's nursing very well. So mom and baby are happy. I'm going to bed. No pictures tonight, forgot the camera, will get some tomorrow.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Potsie & Civil have Kidded!!! See last post about Civil...*

Congrats Ashley! I know how you feel about these boys though. Mrs. B kidded as well around 3 a.m. and of course it's pouring down rain with storms and she had 2 bucklings. Now I am up to 10 bucklings and 3 doelings. I sure hope someone out there wants some wethers or blue eyed polled bucks because I am getting full. Hubby want let me keep them all. Feed bill will be too high with no more breeding especially.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Potsie & Civil have Kidded!!! See last post about Civil...*

Congrats!!! :greengrin: Sorry it's a buck kid though. :roll: Atleast both are doing well!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie & Civil have Kidded!!! See last post about Civil...*

Not just a buck, a HUGE gold buck. He is huge! He's at least twice the size of Potsie's biggest kid. LOL About the size of my two week olds, they're only slightly bigger. LOL Pictures coming soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Potsie & Civil have Kidded!!! See last post about Civil...*

single buckling - now thats a surprise!

Glad Civil and buckling are doing well. Will be happy to see pictures


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Potsie & Civil have Kidded!!! See last post about Civil...*

Here he is...



















He's so huge, I didn't get anything to show his sheer size. LOL Try that later.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh he's a cutie!!! :greengrin: He does look pretty big for a Nigi!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!!!! I dodn't think she looked very big, but I though that she would have more than one!! Congrats though!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is certainly pretty...and big. My goodness poor Civil, glad she is doing well. Hope you got some rest he certainly looks healthy :lol:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes he's a very healthy big boy. She's a very proud momma too. I'm glad she passed him ok. He came in the diving position but at first all I saw and felt was huge feet. Then a nose when you'd usally see the head passed. Poor Civil, but she did very well.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He's so big!I thought she had at least 2 in there!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!! He's beautiful!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! We're on baby watch again with Blossom and Minuet. I am eager to see their babies too. I've thought about pulling Civil's buck onto the bottle. Haven't decided completely but I'm seriously leaning that way.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wondering, but why yould you pull him?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well if he's going to be a wether then he'd be a better pet if he's super friendly.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh well that makes sense :doh:


----------

